# Kickdown wire and no switch 70 lemans



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. New to the site. Started work on a 70 lemans sport 350 2 bbl 3 speed automatic convertible. Gutted the interior and found several wires going nowhere. One looks like it should be the kickdown wires (pink and orange on a black connector). Only problem is the is no kickdown switch on the gas pedal. Is it possible it was wired for one but not on the 3 speed auto.
Appreciate the help


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to the forum.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi I had to add the pink and orange wires and connector to my 71 lemans sport when I switched to a TH400 trans from a TH350. Only the TH400 uses the electric kickdown switch.


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I suspect that it is part of the standard wiring harness, and since I have the 350, no switch is needed. 
Ok only 4 more wires to go.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have A wiring diagram from A 1971 service manual they are probably close to A 1970, let me know what other color wires are left.


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks spaceball 1. Now if I can figure out how it connecys to the door jam switch there is just a white wire going to a singe connector on the switch that I can see. If you could email me a copy of the diagram that would be a big help! [email protected]


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ If it's not too much trouble, I'd like a copy too...

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The one I have doesn't copy, it's old. you can get the correct one for your car in a service manual


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A kickdown cable hooks to the gas peddle on the Turbo 350. Mine is bad and doesn't work, so I am converting it to a carb mount kickdown cable as I can't find the replacement cable to the gas peddle. There isn't an Electronic kickdown on the 350.


----------

